
Virtual Reality Platform Created for Lab Animals - sohkamyung
http://spectrum.ieee.org/the-human-os/computing/hardware/virtual-reality-platform-created-for-lab-animals
======
fairpx
At first, I thought about how cruel it was to the animals. Then I remembered
downloading an app for my cat, that would display a mouse moving from one side
of the screen, all the way to the other side until it disappeared. My cat
loved playing with the app. She would search for the tiny mouse underneath my
iPhone until it re-appeared on the other side.

------
kensai
Already submitted a link to the original paper. Actually, Andrew Straw is for
the last two years in Freiburg, Germany. A portion of his work was done also
here, not only in Vienna, as the article cites.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15072896](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15072896)

------
joeblow9999
At first I thought this was going to be "Earth".

